# Kayaks



## xplor (Dec 7, 2008)

We are thinking of buying an inflatable Kayak can anyone offer any advice/observations


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



My son bought one from Decathlon(he lives on Lake Geneva) I rather poo-pooed it at first, but when I had a go in it I was really impressed.

It is a double and can be transported with ease. They leave it inflated, and just turn it upside down and carry it on the roof of their vehicle. 

The are quite robust, worth looking at on the Net.

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

xplor said:


> We are thinking of buying an inflatable Kayak can anyone offer any advice/observations


The Sevylor ones are very popular.

Peter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a Sevylor 2 man kayak. We have had it for four years and has been OK. The only downsides are it is more suscptible to wind and does not steer a good straight line.

steve & ann ----------- teensvan


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

We have an open (Canadian) canoe and wanted to take that on th MH but could not fix up any suitable means of carrying it. So we bought this Sevylor inflatable 3 man kayak.

We removed one seat which makes it very roomy for two. It has bags of storage capacity and even came with a dry bag, so graet for paddling off for the day with a picnic! The kayak has a removable skeg on the bottom which helps it to track straight on flat water, this can be removed for white water canoeing.

We have used it on both rivers and lakes in France, it is very stable but the kayak double ended paddles are hard (and wet) work. The boat is faster and easier to paddle with traditional paddles. Very quick and easy to inflate and comes with a storage bag.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They are very popular but please consider water safety when using such items;

as commented above they are susceptible to wind (!) - avoid using in windy conditions,

buoyancy aids are essential - particularly for children and weak swimmers,

beware of using alone,

don't let children use them alone,

don't use if you are unfit or under the influence of alcohol,

carry some means of attracting attention if there is a problem - even a whistle will help (mobile phones may not work if you are carried offshore),

tell someone where you are going and what time you expect to be back,

carry basic first aid and a spare paddle "just in case",

check out local conditions such as currents, the local weather etc, before setting off,

make sure you can get in and out of the boat - irrespective of tides, and that you will not be carried into places that are difficult to get out from,

check with local people before setting off,

have fun but think safety constantly;

plan what to do, and enjoy what you planned.

Dave


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

I hate to be pedantic but the Sevylor looks more like a Dinghy than a Canoe therefore will be more susceptible to crosswinds.


Whatever you buy (for touring) you need some sort of keel either built- in or removable (Skeg)) and reasonaby narrow to help to keep it in a straight line. Try to keep it simple, you don't need a rudder as you can control the direction with the paddles, and it is another piece of kit to worry about(especially if you capsize  

France is a Canoeing paradise with some majestic rivers and lakes.



Take care, but have fun.   



Andy


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi there

I have researched this and have a few inflatables now. Sevylor are high quality provider and we see the Hudson 2 man as the quality mark. Sevylor produce a range of quality - if you need to buy once go in at around £300. Ebay is not the cheapest especially second hand - there seems to be high demand - I am a big fan of buying second hand but in this case with canoes that are £299 new selling for £250 - I think new is the way forward.

2 man - Sevyolrs are only about 25 - 35 kgs - will not tear - some of the sales deal include oars - life jackets etc.

Do it !!!! - tremendous fun - excellent with MH - dont go in cheap - buy quality once and it will last for life.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

teensvan said:


> The only downsides are it is more suscptible to wind and does not steer a good straight line.
> 
> steve & ann ----------- teensvan


All craft on the water reacts to wind, about the steering in a strait line, are you using the J stoke on your paddling

See

HERE

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> I hate to be pedantic but the Sevylor looks more like a Dinghy than a Canoe therefore will be more susceptible to crosswinds.
> France is a Canoeing paradise with some majestic rivers and lakes.
> 
> ...


This is a mid price range kayak

Peter


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have a Sea Eagle Inflatable Kayak which fits below one of the couches in the motorhome.

Got it from Spindrift (we found them a good company to deal with).

http://spindriftltd.com/shop/index.php/cPath/21_27?osCsid=844edb36ef12ee092a4ef06de30afcc8


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
We used to have a Mad River Canadian Canoe - which wasn't inflatable and we had roof bars put on our old Autohomes Bedouin motorcaravan. Loved it!

Now interested in one of the new Hobie Inflatable Kayaks after seeing someone launch and set off.. with leg power and sail up!

http://www.kayaksandpaddles.co.uk/c...ages/hobie-kayaks/hobie-kayak-mirage-i14t.htm

Has anyone got experience of one? 
I have already decided we need to find somewhere to "try before we buy!".....

cheers
Sally


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Kayak*

I have the Sevylor Colorado inflatable and have used it off Tenby and Saundersfoot. In my opinion it is very good to paddle. It is also fitted with a removable skeg, although I find I do not need to use it. It tracks very well without it and I have been able to keep up with the rigid kayaks. I carried mine in the back of a Smart Car.
I carry the kayak in the motorhome when Iam not towing our Panda which replaced the Smart Car.
I now have in addition an Ocean Kayak Trident 11 which is rigid hence the Panda which has a roof rack fitted. I use this primarily for fishing which it is designed for, but of course you can tour with it as well.

Bill


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,

We've been using a Sevylor Colorado 2 man inflatable kayak for 3 seasons now and it's been excellent. It is very stable and the seperate air chambers make it very safe and even if one chamber deflated, the remaining two would prevent it totally sinking. 

We mainly use it in lakes and was strongly advised by a canoe instructor last year, not to use it in fast flowing rivers. 

I tend to use a single wooden paddle in gentle conditions (using a 'J' stroke as mentioned by an earlier responder), but I always carry a full double bladed canoe paddle for those times when I need a bit more power for head winds etc. 

They are a bit more prone to sidewinds, but the fact that it packs away into a reasonable size bag for transporting/storing makes it worth that one downside.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

I have a Sevylor SVX 200 which is their top of the range river/touring inflateable kayak. Quite expensive at around 550 euros and it did have a small manufacturing fault with the floor bladders which was eventually rectified by Decatholon in France. Good points are it is indestructable, capable of Grade 4 rapids (I have kayaked the Isere, all of the Durance, the Verdon, the Sos in the Pyrenees and many other quite 'sporty' rivers plus gone out in waves up to 2m high in the sea), it folds quite small into a mesh bag, is reasonable weight at about 20kg with all the bits and it can still carry me, the missus, the dog and some kids to potter around in flat lakes or seas. It's not great in a straight line but the flip side is that it turn well in big white water and if you do put a hole in it it's probably best to throw it in the bin rather than try to repair it.

Compared to the cheaper Sevylor items like the Colorado it's a big step up in robustness and performance but it all depends what you want to do in it. Here's me trying to drown myself in the Verdon to show you what the SVX 200 can do...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Wheres Pusser, been waiting in eager anticipation of his stories of his adventures in the one he bought from us on the web. :lol: 

Peter


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We have this set up for sale, going on ebay soon.
Canoe
Paddles
Skeg
Pump
Life Jackets(adult)
£100 ono + p&p
If you are interested


Nick


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We went down this route last year.

The one I liked the best was the Advanced Elements frame one, but its a bit on the heavy side.

The tom cat ones also look good.

I ended up with a Gumotex Helios II (£350) from Sues Canoes in Suffolk area do post,and am incredibly pleased with it, it is nice a robust and used it in the sea all the time in Greece, apart from when the wind got up which it was not safe to do so. We are fairly heavy people and it just about copes, others didnt touch our combined weight.

The aftercare was excellent, it only weighed about 15kilos packs down into a rucksack size. Our friends ending up buying the Pavlova type one which is the one you sit or kneel up on and they are very pleased too.

The sevylors I looked at were the ones with the internal bladders, which looked a bit on the flimsy side to me, although the outside looked robust. More sevylors have come on the marked since so cant comment on those ones.

Pat


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Wheres Pusser, been waiting in eager anticipation of his stories of his adventures in the one he bought from us on the web. :lol:
> 
> Peter


Here I am. Popping up when crisis strikes. Normally, I used to cause the crisis.

I bought my Sev from Johns Cross which apart from being the finest dealer I have come across and that includes car dealers, I did so in the belief that if anything goes tits up they will see me OK. This to me is more important than price.

Plus I have two paddles.

My first outing was from the source of the White Nile travelling through massive canyons, over waterfalls and and with unerrying accuracy through some terrifying rapids and after 4000 miles popped out into the Med. I was going so fast we ended up in Italy and immediately claimed asylum but was disappointed not to be offered a Villa and some state benefit. You just cannot beat UK. :roll:

For those who wish to emulate my historici dream then google Nile.

In reality, my ship is still in the box unused and the two twin paddles also remain unpacked. This is due to laziness and an MRI scan result of a bulge in my one of my disc washers pressing on my nerves to my legs and feet causing numbness, pain and unhappiness.

BUT, the end of month my 3 grandsons will be taking a maiden voyage in her south of Beziers in the Med. I will report with pics.

My view from reading about these canoes is primarily they have an excellent safety record and that has already put it above the rest.

I rest my case


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Xplor

As Pat says, you will find the Gumotex inflatables a more durable proposition yet still very light. The Sevylor models are extensively sold and are obviously popular but we chose to sell the Gumotex range because of the simpler, tougher, single skin construction.

However, you will ALWAYS get better performance from a rigid hulled kayak or canoe so don't discount them unless getting them on the roof is a major issue (as they are generally considerably heavier). We probably sell 100 rotomoulded kayaks to every inflatable but then most of our customers are paddling on the sea and it can be quite breezy down here in Cornwall. 

Single seat kayaks would be a lot easier to hoick up onto the roof than a double. We take a couple of our own "Wild One" kayaks which I've made a super light (for a rotomoulded kayak) 13kg - so we get the best of both performance and easy handling. Most recreational paddlers want a sit-on-kayak though and we haven't got around to making one of these yet so you are looking a 18kg or so and 32kg for a double - but you will cover twice the distance.

Kev
Wild Things canoes & kayaks
Cornwall


URL Removed by moderators.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pusser said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Wheres Pusser, been waiting in eager anticipation of his stories of his adventures in the one he bought from us on the web. :lol:
> ...


That wasn't you in the bum boat in the Suez Canal selling dodgy camel saddle stools was it ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We were very happy with our Sevylor Hudson until we burst a seam in 8' surf in Cornwall.   :roll: :lol:


----------



## Visconti (Oct 22, 2007)

No one has mentioned that the real benefit of the inflatable canoes is getting home again! I agree a rigid is a much better craft - but try carrying one on a bus!

Our Colorado has been brilliant, and given great service for 4 years in up to Grade 3, France is definitely the place to use them, free of the English regulations which make the casual paddle less easy.

I have also used a cuople of other inflatables - they all have their good and bad points - so in my opinion I wouldn't get too hung up on the spec unless you are intent on really serious stuff - but do get quality paddles - I've snapped a few cheap ones!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Visconti said:


> No one has mentioned that the real benefit of the inflatable canoes is getting home again!


Sorry, for a minute there I had a mental image of someone setting out from Calais in a kayak 'cos the UK air space has been closed again! :lol:

I was watching the news at the time and it just suddenly seemed apt, sorry about that 

Dave


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Paludic said:


> hi
> Now interested in one of the new Hobie Inflatable Kayaks after seeing someone launch and set off.. with leg power and sail up!
> 
> http://www.kayaksandpaddles.co.uk/c...ages/hobie-kayaks/hobie-kayak-mirage-i14t.htm


These look very impressive but expensive. I would also like to hear from someone who has experience with one of these.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pusser said:
 

> I bought my Sev from Johns Cross which apart from being the finest dealer I have come across and that includes car dealers, I did so in the belief that if anything *goes tits up* they will see me OK. This to me is more important than price.


Pusser somewhere we have some surplus inflatable bras!

Peter


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Many thanks to everyone replying to me. I found the info you gave very useful and I know I am doing the right thing getting one.
After reading what you say I really do fancy a rigid 2 man sit on Kayak but I am a bit concerned about two of us getting it on the roof of my old Hymer "weight wise". Does anyone have experience of this?
Once again many thanks for those replies.
Val


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Kayak*

I have a Ocean Trident Prowler 11 which is a rigid one man Kayak and it weighs 25kg. I couldn,t possibly lift it onto the the top of my low profile Rapido, but there are carrier systems on the market such as Karritech which can be custom fitted to motorhome roofs to allow one man operation, providing the roof is designed to carry the weight of the Kayak and roof fittings. I prefer to roof rack my kayak on to my Panda and tow it behind the Rapido.

Bill


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Val

Weight is an issue up on the roof (a double sit on kayak weighs about 32kg), but not only for lifting it up there. In theory the kayak would have a similar effect on roadholding to putting 100 tins of beans up in your top lockers. Having said that, we don't notice any adverse affect carrying 2 lightweight single kayaks totalling 30kg though we have a fairly stiff ALKO rear axle. There is also surprisingly little free space to fit a 13ft x 3ft kayak on most roofs.
All the kayak manufacturers deliver using high top vans with roller bars at the back of the roof to ease the loading/unloading of the bigger kayaks. It's a 2 person job but you still need to be able to shoulder a fair bit of weight up on the roof and down on the ground. My wife recently had to leap out of the way when 35kg of kayak slid out of its plastic bag on the way down! Hence the popularity of inflatables amongst members here.

Performance of a rigid hull is much better though, especially if you want to paddle any distance.

Kevin


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Do you rate this at all?>

www.lidl.ie/ie/home_ni.nsf/pages/i.home

IH :wave: for Mavis & Fiona


----------



## Visconti (Oct 22, 2007)

No one has mentioned that the real benefit of the inflatable canoes is getting home again! I agree a rigid is a much better craft - but try carrying one on a bus!

Our Colorado has been brilliant, and given great service for 4 years in up to Grade 3, France is definitely the place to use them, free of the English regulations which make the casual paddle less easy.

I have also used a cuople of other inflatables - they all have their good and bad points - so in my opinion I wouldn't get too hung up on the spec unless you are intent on really serious stuff - but do get quality paddles - I've snapped a few cheap ones!


----------

